# elmo



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

my 4 month old black headed caique


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

he's lovely


----------



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks Anna, i have to agree!! he is just learning to blow kisses, and whistles all day long!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes a handsome chap


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is he very noisey, i know some birds are, my parents used to have parrots and they were very noisey,


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

He's looking strait into camera!


----------



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

he isnt too noisey, but he is still a baby, they usually start playing up when they reach 18mths-2years, when they hit adolescence. i had a green cheeked conure until recently and he could shriek for england, and i had to re home my african grey, as my partner couldn't come in the room without starting him yelling and squawking non stop


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

he is lovely, looks like he can crack a nut or two


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice looking bird


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shell said:


> he isnt too noisey, but he is still a baby, they usually start playing up when they reach 18mths-2years, when they hit adolescence. i had a green cheeked conure until recently and he could shriek for england, and i had to re home my african grey, as my partner couldn't come in the room without starting him yelling and squawking non stop


my parents had amazons, and cockatoos, ( the big white birds with the yellow crest,) they were quite noisey,


----------



## J&G (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice picture


----------



## millmoll (Apr 13, 2008)

photo looks lovely


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great piccy....


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## J&G (Dec 26, 2007)

Sure is a cracking looking bird


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

yep. lovely bird indeed.


----------

